# Diabetes In Pregnancy



## ktden (Aug 15, 2008)

If you have pregnant woman come in the hospital and she has diabetes but it was not diagnosed as gestatational diabetes, but they gave her insulin @ that visit would you code that visit with a V5867?

Thanks,
Karen Thomas, CPC
Good Samaritan Hospital Cinti, Ohio


----------



## lroldan (Aug 18, 2008)

ktden said:


> If you have pregnant woman come in the hospital and she has diabetes but it was not diagnosed as gestatational diabetes, but they gave her insulin @ that visit would you code that visit with a V5867?
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen Thomas, CPC
> Good Samaritan Hospital Cinti, Ohio




If one of our patients had a previous history of Diabetes and is admitted with prime DX of diabetes, I would code it as 648.93 and 250.0X (with either type I or II according to chart).

Good Luck,
Lisa Roldan, CPC
Materal Fetal Medicine
Wm. Beaumont Hospital-Royal Oak MI


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 18, 2008)

ktden said:


> If you have pregnant woman come in the hospital and she has diabetes but it was not diagnosed as gestatational diabetes, but they gave her insulin @ that visit would you code that visit with a V5867?
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen Thomas, CPC
> Good Samaritan Hospital Cinti, Ohio



I would not use V58.67 for the insulin unless she is chronically on insulin.


----------



## hunt (Aug 18, 2008)

V58.67 Long-term (current) use of insulin


----------



## bigredcag (Aug 30, 2008)

1. if the pt has established diabetes (prior to pregnancy) the code would be 648.0X, 250.XX, (if currently on insulin)V58.67
2. if the pt only has gestational DM then it would be 648.8X
 only use the V58.67 code if it is documented the pt is a LONG TERM insulin user.


----------

